# During our busy day tomorrow, if you have a moment to remember our friend, Sylvia



## Dan Murphy

Most of us know of Sylvia, aka NicksMom, our DIS friend who passed away last year, June 7th, from breast cancer.  A number of us here may not recall Sylvia, having joined the DIS during the past year, or just not 'hanging out' on the CB or Canadian Board (where she was a co-moderator) at the time last year.

I personally never met Sylvia, or any of her family, but I did get to know her a bit over the limited number of months she did share her glow, smiles, resolve and hope with us all.  She lived life to the fullest, she prayed for a miracle, as we did with her, till her last breath.  Sylvia was a daughter, a mom, a lover, a fighter.  She loved her son, Nick, her mom, Margarete, her partner, Dan, she loved life. 

Sylvia is with us today, I firmly believe so.  I miss you dearly, Sylvia, a true friend you became over those months.  I look forward to the day we meet in person.  Until then, care for Nick, your mom, us.  We love you. 

For those who did not know Sylvia, or would like to revisit a few threads (some links within these may not work), here are some links to share some time with a real lady, Sylvia. 


<center>*Sylvia's passing thread 

A DIS search on threads of a mention of Sylvia 

A link to several threads from this time last year *










 </center>

<embed src="http://worldzone.net/travel/danmurphy//avemaria.mid" hidden=true autostart=TRUE height=0 width=0></EMBED>


----------



## Beanie

That is a beautiful post, Dan!!  I can't help but cry when I look at that picture...Thanks so much for sharing them again...


----------



## cotye

Thank-you for the reminder Dan. She is still missed here and I cherish the time I got to spend with her during her final weeks.


----------



## SeaShelley

May God bless Sylvia's family and may they always remember there is an extra angel in heaven watching over them.


----------



## Wishydoo

Unfortunately, I didn't have the opportunity to know Sylvia before she passed.  But because of your loving posts, Dan, and those of others...I feel that I have a good sense of the quality of person she was here on the DIS.  Sylvia's story touches me, and I think of her often.


----------



## 

*LIFE*  is soooooooooo unfair     . May she Rest in Peace.............


----------



## TeresaNJ

I don't know what to say except that was very touching Dan.  Although I've been visiting the DIS since it's inception, I didn't know anything of Sylvia until right before she passed away, as I never frequented the CB until then.  I will definitely keep her in my thoughts tomorrow, and her son and the rest of her family.  She must have been a very special person seeing as how much all of you who knew her miss her.


----------



## I <3 Eeyore

I came here after Sylvia passed, but what a lovely tribute. I know from the references in other's sigs that she was loved and is sorely missed.


----------



## PandyPaws

A sad anniversary, indeed.    Still in our hearts, still missed very much, I think of her often.  God bless her family....Rest in Peace, Sylvia


----------



## snoopy

She is gone but not forgotten.

And I honestly believe she is still here among us as well.

I know her death serves as a reminder to me to have my annual mammogram done.  Ironically, I had my first one last year on the day she died. 

She was a funny sort of person, a little off-beat, she loved dogs and her kid and Disney World.  I miss her alot.


----------



## Catzeyes

What a special post Dan, I know I will not forget her.
" Nothing you love is lost; not really. Things, people - they always go away, sooner or later. You can't hold them, any more than you can hold moonlight. But if they've touched you, if they're inside you, then they're still yours. The only things you ever really have are the ones you hold inside your heart."
--- Author Unknown ---


----------



## helenabear

Beautiful tribute Dan.  I have found myself the last few days reading through many of the same threads you had linked for us just now.  She will be missed.


----------



## noel

So sad that she's been gone for almost a year.    

I hope Nick and the rest of her family and friends are doing well.


----------



## JAP

Even though I did not know her, many of you hold her in high regard.  I will keep her in my thoughts today and say a little prayer for her family.


----------



## Blondie

I've been thinking about her since I turned our kitchen wall calendar from May to June.


----------



## NHMickey

Thank you for the reminder Dan.  We think of her all the time...


----------



## December99

Right now "You'll Be in My Heart" from Tarzan is playing on my CD player and for some reason it really fits as I'm reading this post.....

You are missed Sylvia and we still love you very much!!!!


----------



## Catzeyes

I had to post the lyrics to this song, it makes me think of Sylvia and Stephanie whenever I hear it.

With You In Your Dreams by Hanson



(Dedicated to the memory of their grandmother,Jane Nelson Lawyer) 
If I'm gone when you wake up please don't cry 
And if I'm gone when you wake up it's not goodbye 
Don't look back at this time as a time of heartbreak and distress 
Remember me, remember me, 'cause I'll be with you in your dreams 
Hooo. Ohh I'll be with you. 
If I'm gone when you wake up please don't cry. 
And if I'm gone when you wake up don't ask why 
Don't look back at this time as a time of heartbreak and distress 
Remember me, remember me, cause I'll be with you in your dream, ohh, ohh 
Don't cry I'm with you don't cry I'm by your side 
Don't cry I'm with you don't cry I'm by your side 
And though my flesh is gone, Hoo Ohh 
I'll still be with you at all times 
And though my body is gone, Hoo Ohh 
I'll be there to comfort you at all times 
Hoo, ohh, hoo, ohh 
If I'm gone when you wake up please don't cry 
And if I'm gone when you wake up it's not goodbye 
Don't look back at this time as a time of heartbreak and distress 
Remember me, remember me, 'cause I'll be with you in your dreams 
I don't want you to cry and weep, Hoo Ohh 
I want you to go on livin' your life 
I'm not sleepin' an endless sleep, Hoo Ohh 
Cause in your heart you all have good times 
If I'm gone when you wake up please don't cry 
And if I'm gone when you wake up it's not goodbye 
Don't look back at this time as a time of heartbreak and distress 
Remember me, remember me, 'cause I'll be with you in your dreams 
Hoo I'll be with you in your dreams


----------



## Doctor P

I'm glad so many of her DIS friends have not forgotten.  Sylvia's death was one of the things that drew me more deeply into the DIS community--it showed me how many very special people inhabit these boards.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Mickey's sunshine

Thanks Dan - She is remembered by me.  hard to believe a year has passed.


----------



## dizneenut

Beautiful post, Dan. I will keep her in my thoughts and  say a prayer for her family.


----------



## gemmie214

That was beautiful Dan. That picture brings tears to my eyes. God Bless Sylvia and her family.


----------



## Mackey Mouse

Nice tribute to a lovely lady.. Thanks.. I do remember her, I know she is in a better place with no suffering.. I hope her family is doing ok too..


----------



## Pam

Sylvia,
I miss the sunshine and smiles you always brought with you to the DIS.   But I also remember with a smile the laughter and joy that will always be in my heart  because of you.
Pam


----------



## amid chaos

Thank you dan.  I have been thinking about her knowing this date was coming up.  I made myself go into the links and have a good cry again.


----------



## Dopeygirl

Thank you for the lovely reminder, Dan.


----------



## SimonV

For those of us who really love the DIS, it's hard to remember anything else on this date. It's too sad for words. Thanks for posting Dan.............


----------



## yepod

A very nice tribute Dan, thanks.

I'm sorry I missed meeting Sylvia here, but I'm sure she's still here because of all the wonderful memorys you ALL have of her!


----------



## CathyCanada

As Dan knows, I was never a big fan of clipart but when Sylvia passed away, I felt it only right to remember her with every post with the beautiful clipart JC made.

We still miss you Sylvia and will never forget.  
CC


----------



## Patrick IL.

A very special lady, I think of her everytime I look at the coneflower in my yard I and several others planted in thiers in her memory last year.


----------



## preshi

She is in my thoughts everyday and even more so knowing that what she went through is 100 times worse than what I am going through...she gives me strength. 

We miss you Sylvia.... I know you are watching over us from somewhere and I know it's beautiful!


----------



## Deb in IA

One year.  Hard to believe.  So terribly sad.

Dan, how is Nick doing?


----------



## Beauty

I think of Sylvia daily as I log onto the DIS.  Dan I would love to hear an update on Nick as well.


----------



## UncleKyle

Thank you for reminding us Dan. It seems like it wasn't that long ago...


----------



## bfeller

One year and her spirit still lives on in the DIS.  Don't know if many of us can live up to her legacy.  She was always kind in her posts.


----------



## skuttle

I can't believe it has been a year.


----------



## LucyStorm

God bless and keep Sylvia.  Have you heard how Nick and Dan are doing?


----------



## huckster

keeping sylvia and nick and family in  out hearts


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

Thank you, Dan.  Her kindness here on the DIS will continue to be missed.  I know that you were a comfort to her and her family, and I'd like to hear un update on Nick as well.


----------



## meeko_33785

I'm another of the ones that never knew her, but I can tell she was very special. I know she will never be forgotten here.


----------



## #1 Disney Fan

I remember the tears and incredible sadness that I felt a year ago when you had to share the news with us Dan.    I remember seeing the thread title and knowing what it would likely contain, not wanting it to be true when I opened it.  I remember sitting here in this very chair, trying to compose my words and express my feelings for the deep sadness I felt and feeling as though words just couldn't do it justice.  I also remember the next morning it was raining, and I couldn't stop thinking about Sylvia when I saw a rainbow and have always thought that she had some part in putting it there that day.  

My thoughts today are still with Sylvia's family today, and I hope that Nick is doing well.  

We miss you, Sylvia... and we certainly remember you.


----------



## dolphinlover

MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS WILL BE WITH HER FAMILY AS TOMORROW WILL BE A TRULEY DIFFICULT DAY. I DID NOT NO SYLVIA BUT SHE SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT PERSON AND FRIEND TO MANY. REST IN PEACE.


----------



## Pooh93

I never knew Sylvia except through all of you, but as much as all of you loved her, I'm sure I'd have enjoyed her as well.  Prayers for her family.


----------



## luvdsny

Thanks for the reminder Dan.  Makes me cry to think of her son. 
 I'll think of Sylvia tomorrow.


----------



## sammi

It's hard to believe that one year has passed already. She's still dearly missed here and on the Canadian Board. 

Last year there were a few of us on Snowwarks' gardening thread that decided to plant a flower in Sylvia's memory and I was out in my garden yesterday and yes, Sylvia's lily is starting to come back up!

Peace be with you Sylvia.


----------



## TennVolTony

Thanks for the post Dan....I remember how incredibly sad you were the day we met in EPCOT last year shortly before we lost Sylvia.....Hugs to her family and to you too Big Guy......Rest in peace Sylvia...we all miss you.....


----------



## DMickey28

I didn't have a chance to get to know Sylvia.  However it shines through this board how special of a person she is.  I hope she has special angels watching over her....


----------



## CathyCanada

Sticking at the top ......
CC


----------



## Patio

Dan, thank you for the beautiful remembrance. I did not know Sylvia but everyone's tributes speak volumes. Sylvia sounds llike a courageous lady. I will remember her tomorrow and wish peace to Dan and Nick and hope and pray that they're doing well.


----------



## Dan Murphy

What wonderful thoughts and memories of a fine, gentle lady.  

I called Sylvia's mom, Margarete, today and talked for a time.   She herself is doing well, though she says it has indeed been a tough, sad year.  And especially this week has been the toughest, understandably.

She said Nick is doing well, he will be 8 years old in September.  And cute as a button, she said...grandma talk.   She said he has adjusted well, though he has his moments.  The other day, a commercial for Disney came on the TV, and he said, 'Hey, just like mom, gramma.'  Nick is living with Sylvia's ex-husband, Brad, who is a super guy, according to both Sylvia, before she passed, and her mom.

Sylvia's SO, Dan, has moved to a different apartment and Margarete says he too is doing well.


Margarete asked me to again pass on her thanks, as she did in that letter I duplicated here some months back.  She said again how much joy Sylvia found in the DIS, with all the nice people here, and of the comfort she found here in her later days.  And during her time in the hospital, how wonderful it was, all the cards, presents and stuffed animals she received from folks on the DIS.

I want to thank everyone here also, for being such wonderful people to a person who reached out to us, our friend, Sylvia.

Dan


----------



## ead79

Thank you so much for posting this, Dan.  Sylvia's family and friends are in my prayers during this especially difficult time.  May the Lord hold them in His hand and give them comfort.


----------



## Lady M

May God bless you always, Sylvia.  Your contributions to the DIS will always be remembered.  I hope to be able to meet you one day in another time and place.  

Marie


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

<font color=navy>Beautiful memorial, Dan.

I'll be thinking of Sylvia, and her family.


----------



## oldkicker

Thank you for that update, Dan.

I'm surely keeping Sylvia's memory close today and keeping Margarete, Dan, Brad and especially Nick in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Mamu

My original post was on the garden fourm, but thought I would share it here.

As part of the "Garden Me" poster last year. Amid suggested we plant a flower in Memory of Sylvia.

My flower is a White Astilbe it's planted along a path on the back side of my water garden. I never met Sylvia but she has become a part of my daily life for I walk this path several times a day. Often stopping  to lightly  brush the leaves, and  remember the Special Person Sylvia Was.


----------



## DixieDreamer

She touched so many lives and is remembered with such affection and sadness.   I posted my personal tribute to Sylvia on the garden & flower board.  I will not repeat it here... but she and her family will be in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## rbuzzotta

Dan, what a beautiful tribute to a beautiful woman.  I did not have the pleasure of knowing Sylvia, but many of the DISers hold fond memories of her.  May her courage and strength live on in her young son Nick.

God Bless.


----------



## Serena

Sylvia was special.   There was just something about her that made it impossible not to like her.  

Thank you Dan for this tribute, it's beautiful. 

My thoughts and prayers are with Sylvia's family and all her friends.   She touched a lot of people's hearts.

You are missed Sylvia.


----------



## RhondaS

Sylvia will forever shine in our hearts.


----------



## SimonV

I also think it's important we celebrate her life as well as honour her passing. 

From my perspective, Sylvia's intense passion and desire to help others will always stick in my mind, as well as her unstinting love for son Nick. These attributes came over loud and clear on the DIS and it was just a tragedy we never got to meet in person. 

Sylvia, you were one of the best.............. 

Simon


----------



## Tulirose

Even after  reading and posting this morning to a thread on the garden board about Sylvia, I failed to realize something.  Today I was scheduled for (and have now had) my mammogram.  It wasn't until I was in the office that I realized the connection.  I am looking at this coincidence as a sign that Sylvia is watching over us here at the DIS.   Thank you Sylvia.


----------



## Kylesmom

I remember Kyle telling me about Sylvia-it's just when I began to understand the relationship between the DISer's and how you support each other.  That's when I decided to join.  God Bless Sylvia's friends & famly.


----------



## DumboOrBust

<font face="comic sans ms"> * Dan, {{{hugs}}}.  I can't believe it's been a year.  I missed the announcement because I was still in Florida.  Thank you for reminding us.  * </font>


----------

